# Buying Police Dogs In Holland



## Dennis2022 (7 mo ago)

Just saw this nice video from Haz that highlights his recent trip to Holland where he purchased several dogs including a Dutch Shepherd.


----------



## Civil DNA (7 mo ago)

Maybe @Slamdunc or @David Winners might chime in with some critiques or insights.

Would also be curious to know roughly how much those green German Shepherds he bought in the video would cost?

The Dutch Shepherd that he bought in above video is the dog in the following videos:


----------

